# Roland V-Piano



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 3, 2010)

played by my good friend Scott Tibbs over a backing made with Trilian,Omnisphere and EZdrummer.


http://www.vimeo.com/13060901


----------



## Rob (Jul 3, 2010)

Hans, I don't see the link...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2010)

Very transparent piece.


----------



## Ed (Jul 3, 2010)

Best thing Ive heard in my entire life.


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 3, 2010)

subtle use of space.....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe Hans got sucked into another dimension as he was posting this, never got a chance to put the link. ~o)


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 3, 2010)

seems i found the trick to get instant replies!
o-[][]-o 

here is the link!

http://www.vimeo.com/13060901


----------



## nikolas (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the track very much. It this kind of jazzy feeling that gets to sit very well with my ears. And the playing is also great.

V-Piano on the other hand does NOT appeal to me AT ALL! I've never found anything to justify the 5$k price tag for a piano in studio. Perhaps for a pianist on the road, but other than that, nothing. And I've played with it in the messe a couple of years! Sorry Roland... :(

Thanks Hans on the other hand. I do like the track!


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Nikolas!
As we all know every piano sounds different to each listener but from all the digital ones that i tried sofar i definetly prefer the V-Piano.
But of course nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW Nikolas when you say you tried it at Messe-did you have some proper monitors or did you use the dreadful Roland headphones?
I tried it there too and i was equally frustrated until i got another chance to play it over proper monitors.


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 4, 2010)

The track/tune is very nice, Hans. And I don't have a problem w/the piano. In fact,had I not known it was a V.i, I would have thought it was a real piano. I think at this point in the game of pianos, they all sound fine and it becomes apples and oranges. 

But it's far from what Nickolas claims. I'd take another _critica_l listen Nickolas and forget about your Messe experience.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice tune! The piano didn't bother me, but IMO the bass could use a tad of compression and then globally down 1-2 db. o-[][]-o


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks! The bass wil be replayed by Scott anyways-but i will remember to look at the levels when it comes to mixing it again!


----------



## nikolas (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, with the awful roland headphones, I'm afraid. But it didn't sit in the mix either for me, plus all the demos I've heard don't cut it... :-/


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 4, 2010)

well-the reason why it doesnt sit perfectly in the mix could as well be my mediocre mixing skills.

i did apply the same room impulse to all 3 instruments though to make sure they all play in the same place.
When the new bass tracks arrives i will have to remix it anyway so i will try to improve upon that part.


----------



## Przemek K. (Jul 4, 2010)

And hòèÌ   Úß®èÌ   Úß¯èÌ   Úß°èÌ   Úß±èÌ   Úß²èÌ   Úß³èÌ   Úß´èÌ   ÚßµèÌ   Úß¶èÌ   Úß·


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice track Hans. But not sure of something, what was added to what?

Very nice piano improvisation. The piano sound is ok for this style, not sure if it would hold for something lyrical or classical.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you Guy! The piano was played last over a backing provided.
The beauty of the Vpiano is that it is so versatile. You can get many different pianosounds out of it from very mellow to sharp as a knife. Its really customizable.
Actually i found it to be one of the few digitalpianos that encouraged me to stay in the low velocities because it sounded so nice.
Unfortunately it was way over my budget and playing capabilities.
But thats what friends are for. Scott has a V-Piano in his studio.
Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 4, 2010)

@Gunther-thanks.
Do you feel the piano sounds to muffled?
I didnt use any EQ-just added some room.
I dont have the vitalizer but i am not a big fan of exciters in general-they always bring back horrible memories of the 80s when it was used all over the place.......


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 5, 2010)

The Vitalizer is a good plug in. It actually only works subtly on the sound and doesnt give an extreme colour. 

But where it realllly excells is giving a clear and amazing low end. One of the best plug ins that do this in my opinion. None of the waves plug ins have this kind of clarity in the low end. 

Unfortunately, I am having some glitch issues with it. Its a weird problem which SPL is not able to recreate - I am hoping (wishful thinking) - that somehow Cubase 5.5 will solve this! Seems like a buffer related issue.

@ Hans:

Its a wonderful track - I loved it! It has a nice ambience and nice piano parts. The piano is not the best sounding but its not bad at all. Trillian is great as always!

The drums sound good too.

I just thought that the piano performance was a bit restrained. Kind of held back in some places - it could be slightly tighter and a bit more dynamic. There was a slight slag in some places - just my opinion.

But otherwise the performance was very good and passionate. The track has got a great vibe!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Tanuj
I lov e the way Scott plays and given the fact that he did it for free and in just a couple of hours (including transcribing the piece from my midifile) i am superhappy with the outcome. As for the pianosound-everyone has a different idea of what the perfect piano sounds like. I heard a lot of worse sounding pianos in m life-both real and digital.
The V-piano speaks to me and i like that.

best
Hans


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 5, 2010)

C M Dess @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> Great, enjoyable, relaxing. I like the piano...it does stand out. I had a trumpet patch loaded from eastwest, fit perfect with the style.


Thanks-glad it inspired you to play on top of it.
o=< 
=o


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 5, 2010)

In just two hours after transcribing the MIDI file - is amazing! I am sure, with a little bit of more time and a couple of rehersed takes - this will sound even better.


I am not too fussed about the piano sound here. It sounds good to me for the most part (In this particular style). It definitely sounds like one of the better piano sounds out there. 

Of course, I think Vienna Imperial or Ivory could have given a more natural sound. But, this sounds good too!


Fantastic track otherwise. Hmm...your tracks do inspire me to get some non-orchestral stuff out once in a while ...its super fun working with these sounds! 


Looking forward to your next piece of music!


Tanuj.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 5, 2010)

Inspiring others to get creative is a very desirable achievement.
I am very happy that i could cause that reaction with you.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 10, 2010)

new basstrack also played by Scott Tibbs and mixed about 2 db lower

http://vimeo.com/13060901
=o


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 10, 2010)

Yups. that works. 

Hans. have you worked with the Parttituci "Big Bertha" bass in omnisphere? I find myself gravitating to that old gem quite a bit. very woody sound. 

But this tune, of course, sounds very good. I think the piano sounds great but to me the real question is how does it play-since it comes with it's own proprietary key board.

It seems that Virtual Pianos have hit a plateau-that is to say ,they have reached a point where everyone knows how to make a good piano and like the real thing, it all becomes a choice of "personality" now. The v piano has it's own personality.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! The Patitucci bass is still gettin some love over here too.
It sure has a unique sound.
In this track i used the Trilian Acoustic1 because there are quite some note repetitions and i wanted to make sure i use a bass that has round robin.

Vpiano definetly has a lot of character. The amount of tweakability is unmatched.
I cant play proper piano if my life depended on it but even i had a hard time to draw myself away from it when i had one on loan for a couple of weeks.
It really makes you want to play (or noodle in my case) for hours without end-something that i cant really say for most other digital pianos that i tried sofar.
I hope someday Roland will release a somewhat scaled down student version that i can afford.....
o/~


----------

